
Croudcube experience bad gateway due to Freetrade's open round - rogerfernandezg
Anyone experiencing bad gateway or gateway time-outs when investing in Freetrade&#x27;s round?
======
xiuyuan
Crowdcube have acknowledged they're experiencing issues.

[https://twitter.com/Crowdcube/status/1121366289057030144](https://twitter.com/Crowdcube/status/1121366289057030144)

~~~
rogerfernandezg
I was looking at this right now! Thanks for sharing :)

